# What broadband speed do you need?



## mrsal (28 Apr 2008)

My Mum is thinking of going with an Eircom package that gives 1MB speed and a maximum of 20 hours per month. She reckons 20 hours is enough. 

Is it worth getting broadband at that speed? Is it fast enough for youtube and skype?

Any feedback welcome. Also, if anyone has this package, do you happen to know what happens if you exceed the 20 hours? Couldn't seem to find it on the Eircom website. 

Thanks


----------



## wheels (29 Apr 2008)

I don't know if that's really a very good package. Twenty hours in a month really isn't that much when you think about it. It means even if she was to check her emails, read some news stories and perhaps reply to some emails for an hour each night she'd still be over.

It is being advertised as 9.99 per month but this is a half price offer so doubles after four months. The next nearest package is 25euro but is unlimited. I think if she gets the broadband and gets used to it she may use it more. I know what's what happened my parents.


----------



## mrsal (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks, wheels. Will think about that other package.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 May 2008)

Fast enough isn't asking the right question. If you are downloading from youtube it doesn't matter if the speed isn't consistent, as you just wait for it to be loaded to watch it. With Skype and other real time apps, if the speed is inconsistent you'll set break up in the call which makes it unusable. So you might want to look into things like response, time, Ping times, etc. As its better with some ISP than others. Generally Eircom, BT etc are good. Wireless ones like IBB can be inconsistent. My NTL is a bit inconsistent but I think thats unusual.

In my opinion 1MB is fine for general use, even gaming and telephony if the reponse times are ok. Personally I wouldn't bother with anything other then unlimited as people have a habit of leaving the computer/web on, forgetting it and then comming back to it. So you don't want to be clock watching. You can leave 

Shop around as you generally get a better a deal with a bundle that includes line rental, a phone call bundle and your internet as a all in one deal. Avoid paying Eircoms line rental at all costs. This link might be useful.

[broken link removed]


----------

